# Dwarf Woodlice?



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

As I'm setting up new tanks and finally rebuilding my frog collection, I'm trying to branch out into some other food items, and Dwarf Woodlice (Trichorhina tomentosa) keeps popping up. I understand that they are good for keeping the tank clean, and I know I've got some frogs that would love to munch on them probibly, but I wanted to know other people's experiences with them (not to mention there seems to be a lack of supplier).

I've considered other (more available) isopods for a cleaning crew and alternative food source, but they get large and I have to brush the babies (evidently the only stage in life where the PDFs like them?) off the female? I was hoping the woodlice would be munchable as a larger adult too, not just the little babies, less work and more food all around.

I know FlyCulture supposidly has them, but they've been "coming soon" for months. Anyone else in the US working with these that I might be able to snatch a culture from?


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

i havent been able to locate these guys myself but i havent put a ton of effort into the search either. but as to the normal sowbugs, my mantellas will eat them up to an 1/8 inch or so which is well past the time they are away from the mothers. i havent been able to observe my darts with them, as the planted tank makes it difficult but i am assuming they are eating them too. good luck in your search.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have been working with them for some time now, and at first they seemed to be relatively slow to culture, but as their population has grown they seem to be multipling at a faster rate. They like it warm. I have been keeping them in a gladware containers with peat moss, and a sliver of cardboard, and I periodically feed them a piece of carrot. They seem to eat the cardboard as well as hide under it. But at this time I do not have enough colonies to sell, so please no pms regarding this as I will give you the same answer, but if you have questions pertaining to their care feel free to pm me.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you find them locally? About how big are they? It makes me wanna go out searchin!


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

They are about the size of a hydei. Which is one of the reasons I don't believe they can be sustained in any real numbers in a viv, unless it is fairly large. I received a starter culture from a friend of mine, but have since found them locally know that I know what they look like. Look in the leaf litter.


----------

